# Green on green b6?



## Barkeep (Jul 23, 2021)

Buddy sent me this pic asking value. Havent been on in a while and waiting on more pics from him but ballpark value/year? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice


----------



## John G04 (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks pretty nice aside from the downtube, $1000ish


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2021)

I'd guess 1947 to early 1948


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Barkeep (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2021)

With that closer tank shot of the decal it's later, 1950 and up. Drop center up front and S-2 rear?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2021)

Yeah, too bad it’s so roachy, otherwise it would be a pretty desirable bike.
I think, that’s one of those ones, that would just piss you off, because the original owner was such a thrasher.


----------



## sworley (Jul 23, 2021)

Quite beautiful still and a very desirable color combo. 😍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> , too bad it’s so roachy, otherwise it would be a pretty desirable bike.



I would not be complaining.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 23, 2021)

I would love to have it favorite color combo in the schwinns


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2021)

Yep!












Definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## nightrider (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm not a huge Schwinn guy, but I like it. Not too "roachy" for me. I think it would clean up to be a decent ride.
Johnny


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 23, 2021)

Too bad of condition for me.  If it were a 7 or so, and for sale, i would be a strong buyer.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2021)

Definitely not a$1000 bike!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2021)

Cool colors tho


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2021)

Yeah, the battery acid damage all the way along the downtube, almost makes it look like it’s been in a fire.
Strange staining on the tank as well.
Probably a good candidate for a sympathetic restoration, where those burnt areas are professionally color matched and repainted.


----------

